# Wer hat den geilsten Arsch?



## mclaren (6 Feb. 2010)

für mich ist es leah remini


----------



## chichy (6 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Danke für die teilnahme.


----------



## Stoney (7 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## xxsurfer (7 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

*Keine Frage...ich natürlich !*

*Na ja,Spaß beiseite....ich finde den von Jessica Alba 
sehr ansprechend !*




​




*<<<<<< >>>>>>​*


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Sonya Kraus.


----------



## schmali (9 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

j.lo^^


----------



## Gamer2 (11 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Rohling (14 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

*Eva Habermann hat vielleicht den geilsten Arsch... *


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

*Der Silversurfer hat recht!*


*Jessica Alba hat auf jeden Fall den geilsten Po,
by the way...danke für die kleine Zusammenstellung, Surfer! *


----------



## Stefan24100 (14 Feb. 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Kim Kardashian :drip:


----------



## neman64 (4 März 2010)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

Für mich ganz vorne 



 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

Bettie Ballhaus.


----------



## Keule0102 (5 März 2010)

Alizée


----------



## fleeschmutz (8 März 2010)

sonja natürlich


----------



## Tyrserbe (8 März 2010)

Ganz Klar Jamie Pressley


----------



## timmy_96 (11 März 2010)

kim kardashian


----------



## ShaK (11 März 2010)

Kim Kardashian und Shakira


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

ich finde jeanette biedermann hat einen super po


----------



## musky (20 März 2010)

Ich teile es einmal in 3 Kategorien ein.
Groß: Vida Guerra aus Kolumbien, war auch schon im Playboy zu bewundern.
Noch nie einen so großen und doch perfekten Arsch gesehen! :drip:
Mittel: Shakira, das kommt sicher vom vielen tanzen! :hearts:
Klein: Ganz klar Kylie Minogue, da fällt mir spontan der Videoclip ein, wo sie im goldenen und knallengen Höschen auftritt! :dancing:


----------



## Scofield (20 März 2010)

*Den geilsten Arsch hat immer noch Kate Hudson!!*:drip:


----------



## Minx (23 März 2010)

Kylie's Arsch ist der geilste


----------



## GPL4EVER (23 März 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Kylie hat den perfekten Hintern.


----------



## mikkka007 (24 März 2010)

*
jlh
hat auch einen fetten geilen saftarsch ...*





:hearts:




:WOW:​


----------



## Etzel (29 März 2010)

Man hätte auch fragen können, den schönsten Hintern oder Arsch aber nun gut: Das Foto von Eva Habermann überzeugt mich!


----------



## canaryislands (29 März 2010)

Jessica Biel


----------



## hupenfreak (29 März 2010)

also ich muss ja auch mal sagen..jessica alba hat schon echt n prachtteil =)))


----------



## wechti (17 Apr. 2010)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## rf61nbg (17 Apr. 2010)

Danke schöne Heckansichten, super


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Apr. 2010)

da sehe ich ganz vorne: Sonja Kirchberger


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

den geilsten Arsch hat Jessica Biel


----------



## hajowa (24 Mai 2010)

Den geilsten Arsch hat natürlich Maria Furtwängler. Wer denn sonst??


----------



## Moreblack (19 Juli 2010)

Gülcan Kamps hat einen tollen Hintern.


----------



## Merker45 (29 Juli 2010)

Der ARSCH von Demi Moore in Striptease ist geil.


----------



## Kretzbert (20 Aug. 2010)

Kylie hat mich überzeugt :-D


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2010)

Kretzbert schrieb:


> Kylie hat mich überzeugt :-D



Stimmt, der Hintern ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## kloetenponny (3 Sep. 2010)

meine tante die geile sau


----------



## Finderlohn (4 Sep. 2010)

Sandra Bullock!!!


----------



## canil (4 Sep. 2010)

_*Jessica Biel*_ ​


----------



## poll_fan (20 Sep. 2010)

Playboy etc. hin oder her - bis jetzt ja alles nur Peanuts !!!

Hier ist der ultimative, the one and only Hingis bomb !!!


----------



## pepsi85 (21 Okt. 2010)

Emma Watson hat auch ein sexy Hintern


----------



## Tom G. (21 Okt. 2010)

musky schrieb:


> Ich teile es einmal in 3 Kategorien ein.
> Groß: Vida Guerra aus Kolumbien, war auch schon im Playboy zu bewundern.
> Noch nie einen so großen und doch perfekten Arsch gesehen! :drip:
> Mittel: Shakira, das kommt sicher vom vielen tanzen! :hearts:
> Klein: Ganz klar Kylie Minogue, da fällt mir spontan der Videoclip ein, wo sie im goldenen und knallengen Höschen auftritt! :dancing:



Mit den drei Kategorien kann ich mich durchaus anfreunden


----------



## Tom G. (21 Okt. 2010)

*Den geilsten Arsch hat ...*

....





:thumbup:


----------



## Tom G. (22 Okt. 2010)

*Ebenfalls nominiert*


----------



## wolf1958 (22 Okt. 2010)

Für mich ist Hingis vorne. Wirklich viel Arsch und das mit Muskel


----------



## CoderGuru (25 Okt. 2010)

1. Alizee
2. Alizee
3. Jessica Alba


----------



## Tom G. (28 Okt. 2010)

Zwei weitere Bilddokumente, die beweisen, dass kein Weg an *Vida Guerra* vorbeiführt:


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2010)

da haste Recht, der Arsch ist klasse


----------



## qwertzi (30 Okt. 2010)

Für mich ganz klar Shakira.


----------



## panda49 (30 Okt. 2010)

:WOW: Für mich hat Charlotte Engelhardt den Geilsten Arsch. :WOW:


LG Panda


----------



## Etzel (13 Nov. 2010)

Ich dachte immer J.Lo!!!


----------



## kusche2312 (13 Nov. 2010)

jessica biel. ohne frage


----------



## muelli123 (15 Nov. 2010)

Jessica Alba!
..oder Kylie!


----------



## posemuckel (15 Nov. 2010)

Also ich finde meinen auch recht knackig!!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2010)

Ich !!!!  happy010


----------



## muelli123 (16 Nov. 2010)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Also ich finde meinen auch recht knackig!!!



Zeig!


----------



## Android44 (16 Nov. 2010)

:thumbup:Natalie Portman in Hotel Chevallier, und sonst natürlich auch


----------



## hajowa (24 Nov. 2010)

Überhaupt keine Frage: Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## spiceboy75 (24 Nov. 2010)

kylie ist meine No.1!!
aber Emma Watson ist knapp drann....

:thumbup:


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Kim Wilde


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

Platz 3: Shakira 

Platz 2: X-Tina 

und Platz 1: auf jeden fall Jessica Biel


----------



## bessa (22 Jan. 2011)

jessica biel


----------



## ssiiggi (22 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Ohne Frage, den geilsten Arsch hat Maria Furtwängler, aber auch der von Sonya Kraus ist sehenswert!!


----------



## urgal (2 Feb. 2011)

kim kardashian, ganz klar


----------



## vwquo (5 Feb. 2011)

auf jeden fall jaime koeppe 
kennt zwar nicht jeder aber sehenswert


----------



## tropical (5 Feb. 2011)

Jessica Alba


----------



## 4Frankie (12 Feb. 2011)

Dank, was für ein geiler Popo!


----------



## driveman (13 Feb. 2011)

inez sainz hat den "arsch" der ärsche:thumbup:


----------



## trommler (15 Feb. 2011)

Alle nicht schlecht, aber der von Maria Furtwängler ist der geilste!!


----------



## Fluppe (16 Feb. 2011)

Auf jedenfall Kim Kardashian


----------



## muhaha123 (22 Feb. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross





:WOW:


----------



## kwademagitta (23 Feb. 2011)

Ich Sage Barbara Schöneberger:WOW::WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Tom G. (17 März 2011)

*Denise Milani ist auch eine Kandidatin*


----------



## reedy91 (26 Mai 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


muhaha123 schrieb:


> Annemarie Warnkross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akon95 (12 Juni 2011)

miley cyrius und j.lo


----------



## collins (13 Juni 2011)

Guido Westerwelle
(nein,halt!!Frage war ja nicht,wer ist der grösste A... )

Mirjam Weichselbraun :WOW:


----------



## mmod (18 Juni 2011)

Schwanke zwischen Leah Remini und Uma Thurman


----------



## Darkshadows (14 Okt. 2011)

Den geilsten Arsch hat Kylie Minogue, die Frau ist absolut konkurenzlos!


----------



## driveman (14 Okt. 2011)

Inez Sainz - Muy Caliente...


----------



## sebi12 (15 Okt. 2011)

frher mal jeanette biedermann aber der ist auch nicht mehr so knackig


----------



## Elander (16 Okt. 2011)

Find J.Lo, Jeanette Biedemann, Kim Kardashian rcht geil. An einem Arsch muss was dran sein.


----------



## Tom G. (21 Okt. 2011)

Ich denke weiterhin, dass Denise Milani bei diesem Thema ganz weit vorne ist, obwohl sie mehr für ihren Vorbau bekannt ist:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ni-schaerfer-als-die-polizei-erlaubt-13x.html


----------



## stef2000 (22 Okt. 2011)

Jennifer Lopez!

http://www.imagebam.com/image/a6d6db150933818


----------



## dxixrxk (28 Okt. 2011)

Isabell Horn


----------



## mcfadyen (28 Okt. 2011)

Jessica Alba oder der po von Kate Beckinsale. zum reinbeißen^^


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Okt. 2011)

ich​


----------



## theone1989 (3 Nov. 2011)

kim kardashian hamma popooooo


----------



## Liebscher (14 Dez. 2011)

Janin Reinhardt hat einen geilen Knackpopo bei den Maxim Fotos


----------



## Stinker7997 (14 Dez. 2011)

mclaren schrieb:


> für mich ist es leah remini



hast recht:thumbup:


----------



## chini72 (14 Dez. 2011)

Meine Nachbarin ist die Nr.1 !!!


----------



## borussenpower94 (20 Dez. 2011)

Lena Meyer Landrut! Ihr musikalisches Talent, etc. sei dahingestellt, aber ihr Hintern ist weltklasse!


----------



## Creek (21 Dez. 2011)

Kim Kardashian, da würde man doch gerne mal...^^


----------



## maggi77 (22 Dez. 2011)

Ramona Drews


----------



## jogiman (22 Dez. 2011)

Mein Favorit ist Cameron Diaz, siehe Ihr Solo in "Drei Engel für Charly"


----------



## Holstein (26 Dez. 2011)

genau!


----------



## uws (26 Dez. 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun
:WOW:


----------



## KlausKarl (4 Feb. 2012)

Nicole Coco Austin:WOW:


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Feb. 2012)

Die kleine französische Sängerin Alizee.


----------



## Pittero (29 Feb. 2012)

J Lo ist nicht zu schlagen


----------



## Little_Lady (29 Feb. 2012)

shakira


----------



## chris1712 (6 März 2012)

ramona drews


----------



## Trinitan28 (6 März 2012)

Fèr mich war immer Jlo meine Favoritin bis das ich eine Frau sah die bis dahin nicht in erscheinung getreten ist und den absoluten perfektesten und geilsten Po hat!Für mich hat Kim Kardashian den pefecten und geilsten Po (Arsch)!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ragdoll (6 März 2012)

Anna Pletneva hat für mich den schärfsten Po.


----------



## hottyzwazwe (6 März 2012)

XXXl-Tina natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (6 März 2012)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*



Stoney schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez



unbedingte Zustimmung:thumbup:


----------



## maggi77 (8 März 2012)

Ramona Drews


----------



## garlic12 (9 März 2012)

Jessica Biel


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 März 2012)

Ich :d​


----------



## hilfe112 (10 März 2012)

Sonya kraus!!


----------



## Brauni68 (19 März 2012)

Sophia Thomalla!!!


----------



## Trinitan28 (19 März 2012)

Für mich gibt es 2 execo!
Kim Kardashian + JLO :thumbup:


----------



## maxxlaxx (24 März 2012)

Trinitan28 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es 2 execo!
> Kim Kardashian + JLO :thumbup:


da fehlt ja noch die Dritte für Masse statt Klasse - Beyonce

für mich Carla Ossa


----------



## Sassi (24 März 2012)

*SASKIA VALENCIA :WOW::WOW:*


----------



## Creek (25 März 2012)

Ashles Tisdale


----------



## korat (28 März 2012)

borussenpower94 schrieb:


> Lena Meyer Landrut! Ihr musikalisches Talent, etc. sei dahingestellt, aber ihr Hintern ist weltklasse!



Hey, kein Verrat bitte !!!
Was war mit dem von Marcio Amoroso ??happy09

War ein Scherz !

Die Bayern werden müde, müde, müde.....:zzzzzz::zzzzzz:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2012)

Die Stefanie Hertel hat den geilsten Arsch!


----------



## Watson159 (6 Apr. 2012)

SHAKIRA IST DIE GEILSTE :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## olafinge (13 Apr. 2012)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*

...stimme ich voll und ganz zu!


----------



## DarkProphecy (15 Apr. 2012)

Klare Sache: "Jessica Biel"



:WOW:


----------



## whdfa (7 Juni 2012)

danke für die mühe...


----------



## travisxl (26 Juni 2012)

[

DAS ist die Antwort zu 1000%!!! Ohne jede Diskussion! JESSICA BIEL!


----------



## DJ Peer Siehl (2 Aug. 2012)

*Es bleibt ein stückweit Geschmacksache !!
Aber - den perfekten bzw. den idealen Po hat seit nunmehr über 12 Jahren und damit ist sie die 
Nr.1: Kylie Minogue !!
Seit dem Video zu Spinning around (das, wo die Kamera fast nur ihren Hintern in den superengen und winzigen goldenen Hotpants filmt) im Jahre 2000, ist Kylies klasse Hintern immer wieder ein Thema. Den perfekten bzw. idealen Po haben tatsächlich, unabhängig voneinander, zwei britische Universitäten untersucht. Es gibt zwei berühmte Formeln (im Netz zu finden), die wissentschaftlich den perfekten und idealen Po definieren. In beiden Studien schnitt der Po von Kylie Minogue als einziger mit Bestnoten ab. Kylie trifft damit weltweit die bei weitem größte Schnittmenge von Männern oder auch Frauen, die besonders auf den Kylie-Po stehen. Doch wie gesagt, letztendlich liegt es im Auge jeden einzelnen Betrachters.
Damit auch meine persönliche Top 5:
Nr.1: Kylie Minogue
Nr.2: Jessica Alba
Nr.3: Jessica Biel
Nr.4: Shakira
Nr.5: Nicole Scherzinger
National gefallen mir z.B. der Jeans-Po von Anja Kling, Nina Gnädig, Nina Kunzendorf, Maria Furtwängler, Katrin Huss, 
Michelle Hunziker oder Collien Fernandes !!*


----------



## Lenafan98 (23 Aug. 2012)

Die Tennisspielerin Sabine Lisicki hat einen Super Arsch :WOW:
War im Sportstudio in knackig engen Jeans zu sehen


----------



## Gardeur (17 Sep. 2012)

danke für das beste jemals gesehene Bild von jessica's perfekten Knackarsch!!!!


----------



## kayhoenig (21 Sep. 2012)

Für mich immer noch katrin huß


----------



## frankjustel (22 Sep. 2012)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## akiba89 (23 Sep. 2012)

geil die sonya ey


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

nummer 1 Alizée und dann jessica biel


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Ganz klar Annemarie Warnkross!
Der ist der Wahnsinn :WOW:


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

kim kardashian


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Maria Menounos


----------



## asturmlechner (16 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde das Emily Osment den geilsten Arsch hat:


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*Mandy Grace Capristo ! ! !*


----------



## dagganl (23 Okt. 2012)

*Pippa Middleton*

Den geilsten Arsch hat für mich zur Zeit
*Pippa Middleton*​


----------



## Kooljay986 (25 Okt. 2012)

Shakiras Arsch übertriftt nichts!!


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Tom G. (16 Nov. 2012)

Ich habe bislang noch keinen schöneren Po entdecken können als diesen hier:


----------



## journey79 (16 Nov. 2012)

Charlotte (natürlich) 


:thx:


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Joanna Levesque


----------



## kasimodo (17 Nov. 2012)

Frau Schöneberger.


----------



## Creek (25 Nov. 2012)

Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Paula1977 (25 Nov. 2012)

es gibt so viele mit einem tollen hinterteil, shania twain ist meine angesagte klasse.


----------



## christian2404 (27 Nov. 2012)

shakira:thumbup:


----------



## WaLLy2k10 (7 Dez. 2012)

Viele, finde ich schwer zu sagen!


----------



## userfromhessen (7 Dez. 2012)

nina kunzendorf


----------



## PromiFan (7 Dez. 2012)

*AW: wer hat den geilsten arsch*



neman64 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz vorne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bettie hat nicht nur einen geilen Arsch, auch ihre Titten sind der Hammer, die Stute ist einfach perfekt, die schafft es immer mich zum ... zu bringen


----------



## battel (9 Dez. 2012)

Jennifer Lopez und Ines Sainz


----------



## PromiFan (9 Dez. 2012)

Ich denke Judith Rakers hat auch einen sehr geilen Arsch. Wenn sie ihn nur mal etwas mehr präsentieren würde...


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Dez. 2012)

*Noch Irgendwelche Fragen:drip:*


----------



## alpaalpa (17 Dez. 2012)

Kylie ist die Beste


----------



## g60 (18 Dez. 2012)

Meine Meinung nach Annemarie Warnkross:thumbup:


----------



## eis (18 Dez. 2012)

Es ist absolut unrealistisch "den geilsten Arsch" benennen zu können. Er, "der Geilste", wird immer subjektiv bewertet werden und ich sage euch es gibt Millionen von geilsten Ärschen, glaubt das. 11 habe ich schon mal auf diesem Bild gefunden. 



​


----------



## dreamer258 (27 Dez. 2012)

Ich stimme ganz klar für Jessica Biel!


----------



## Nogood (30 Dez. 2012)

Schwere Wahl, ich würde sagen Michelle Hunziker


----------



## iceman66 (30 Dez. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann u. Nazan Eckes


----------



## Duant (1 Jan. 2013)

asturmlechner schrieb:


> Ich finde das Emily Osment den geilsten Arsch hat:



endlich mal einer mit geschmack :thumbup:


----------



## Paula1977 (2 März 2013)

Katrin Huss hat den geilsten...


----------



## Ipso (3 März 2013)

Jessica Biel


----------



## MegaV80 (23 März 2013)

Ganz klar Emma Watson XD


----------



## bessa (24 März 2013)

jessica biel


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Rihanna meiner Meinung nach


----------



## ridi01 (27 März 2013)

Rihanna und Victoria Justice


----------



## dmaen47 (27 März 2013)

Scofield schrieb:


> *Den geilsten Arsch hat immer noch Kate Hudson!!*:drip:



ja, ganz meiner Meinung


----------



## trommler (7 Apr. 2013)

Den geilsten Arsch hat auf jeden Fall Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## MMM (8 Apr. 2013)

Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## qwertzuiopoiuztrewq (14 Apr. 2013)

shakira!!!


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross! Immer wieder schön bei taff in Szene gesetzt....!


----------



## toronto1 (14 Apr. 2013)

ShaniaTwain ist lecker auch wenn nicht mehr häufig zu sehen.


----------



## qwe (16 Apr. 2013)

victoria justice und emma watson


----------



## subsero (19 Apr. 2013)

definitiv jessica biel


----------



## web234 (19 Apr. 2013)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## MFMF (11 Mai 2013)

für mich Kim Kardashian


----------



## hustler92 (21 Juni 2013)

Leeeeeeeeeeena!


----------



## Stars_Lover (21 Juni 2013)

christine neuber (zumindest früher)


----------



## Reuters (21 Juni 2013)

Katja Burkard.


----------



## olaf87 (23 Juni 2013)

Katja Burkard
Heidi Klum 
Annemarie Warnkross
Frauke Ludowig


----------



## wolle01 (23 Juni 2013)

Jessica Alba


----------



## RandomCitizen (24 Juni 2013)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

jennifer aniston und kendra wilkinson


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

Jennifer Lopez and Beyonce.


----------



## RudiRudi (14 Juli 2013)

Man achte auf das intellektuell extrem hohe Niveau dieser "Umfrage"!


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Na, Annemarie Warnkross, ist doch klar;-)


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## teevau (20 Juli 2013)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Juli 2013)

Cote de Pablo :drip:


----------



## BeerLover (25 Juli 2013)

Nicole Neal


----------



## hf666 (27 Juli 2013)

Kate Hudson


----------



## airos (4 Aug. 2013)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## maxxlaxx (11 Aug. 2013)

Jennifer Nicole Lee


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Kloß... an deutschen Promis.... ganz klar, da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

Rihanna  Vida Guerra


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Jessica Alba in ihrem ersten Film 

Yahooo


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Sep. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel
Alizee


----------



## Creek (3 Sep. 2013)

Nicole Neal


----------



## Derderdastut (4 Sep. 2013)

Eindeutig Shakira :thumbup:


----------



## tl75020 (7 Sep. 2013)

Charlotte Engelhardt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Row (7 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## yoda77 (10 Sep. 2013)

sabine lisicki !!!!


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Mitchell and Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

Miranda Ker


----------



## Olli50 (2 Okt. 2013)

Für mch Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

anni friesinger oder Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Runzel (24 Dez. 2013)

ganz klar Kylie Minogue


----------



## n5xe42 (25 Dez. 2013)

S. Lisicki, und Shakira!


----------



## BorussiaMG (7 Jan. 2014)

Für mich auch Kylie Minogue und nicht zu vergessen den von Maria Menounos.


----------



## SR 1965 (9 Jan. 2014)

Helene Fischer - klein und sportlich


----------



## sometimes69 (15 Jan. 2014)

Yvonne Willicks


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Der von meiner Frau!


----------



## noPity (30 Jan. 2014)

Yvonne Willicks


----------



## willis (30 Jan. 2014)

SR 1965 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer - klein und sportlich



Beweise??? 

ich denk mal Jessica Alba, Shakira & 

Lisa Maria Potthoff ---> guggst Du hier


Ein kleines




geht auch noch nach Jahren runter wie Öl


----------



## alialu (31 Jan. 2014)

heidiiii kluuuuuuuum


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Sabine Liscki hat wirklich den geilsten !!!


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

bar refaeli


----------



## RudiRudi (8 März 2014)

*Und wer hat die blödesten Fragen? Schwachsinn diese dämlichen "Umfragen". Müllen nur das Board zu. Einfach zum kotzen!!!!!*


----------



## feigling2000 (9 März 2014)

Claudia Romani


----------



## Octavarium (12 März 2014)

Alexandra Daddario!!!


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Rihanna ... wie kann die hier noch fehlen?!


----------



## Erlkönig (27 März 2014)

RudiRudi schrieb:


> *Und wer hat die blödesten Fragen? Schwachsinn diese dämlichen "Umfragen". Müllen nur das Board zu. Einfach zum kotzen!!!!!*



Mußt ja nicht drauf klicken.


----------



## Spartax (31 März 2014)

für mich nur Collien


----------



## GhettoJunge (8 Mai 2014)

Sonja


----------



## superfan2000 (11 Mai 2014)

Die französische Sängerin Alizee. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## KlausKarl (16 Mai 2014)

COCO natürlich


----------



## landkarte (16 Juni 2014)

Shakira =))


----------



## Dilbert (24 Juli 2014)

Nicole "Coco" Austin

Ihr Arsch ist definitiv nicht zu toppen!


----------



## power (4 Mai 2015)

Katrin Huss,Ines Sainz,Eva Herman,Maybrit Illner,Andrea Ballschuh,Jessica Biel.


----------



## Besucher123 (4 Mai 2015)

Jennifer Lopez hat einen Prachthintern wie ich meine.


----------



## power (23 Mai 2015)

Susanne holst


----------



## power (27 Juni 2015)

Mareile höppner


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

beyonce knowles


----------



## gogoyubari (18 Juli 2015)

In der Reihenfolge:

Madeleine Wehle
Kamilla Senjo
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Jessica Stockmann
Jana Bach
Khloé Kardashian
Leah Remini (während bzw. nach der Schwangerschaft)

Ich weiß, alles verschiedene Ärsche...aber jeder auf seine Weise extrem geil.:WOW:


----------



## Nerofin (17 Juni 2016)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Nina Gnädig


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

:drip: *Helene Fischer* :drip:



​


----------



## Baustert Paul (28 Aug. 2018)

Für mich ganz klar:Natürlich *Helene Fischer*


----------



## Walt (29 Aug. 2018)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## GeddyLehfeldt (7 Okt. 2018)

Danni Ashe... :knie:


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2018)

Die Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018" endet in einem Monat.

Noch ist nichts entscheiden!

Besonders die Plätze 2 bis 7 sind noch hart umkämpft.

Bitte stimmt ab, falls Ihr es noch nicht getan habt. Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## bartmann (12 Dez. 2018)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## hsvbaer (12 Dez. 2018)

Geilster Arsch. Michel Hunziger


----------



## shuraschick (15 Dez. 2018)

es gibt zu viele um hier aufzuzählen... wenn ich nur einen nennen soll, dann wahrscheinlich doch die Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## noPity (15 Dez. 2018)

Ich finde die Kehrseite folgender Damen sehr ansprechend:
Groß: Demi Lovato, Bebe Rexha, Nelly Furtado, Anni Friesinger, Yvonne Willicks
Mittel: Jessica Alba, Anja Koebel
Klein: Annemarie Carpendale, Kate Beckinsale, Jennifer Lawrence, Helene Fischer


----------



## superfan2000 (16 Dez. 2018)

Die bildhübsche Schauspielerin Julia Biedermann hat den geilsten Arsch. Diese Frau ist Sex pur.


----------



## maggi77 (3 Jan. 2019)

Ramona Drews (Zu Ihren Playboy Zeiten)
Abigail Clarke und Yazmin Oukhellou


----------



## power (3 Jan. 2019)

Mareile Höppner
Jennifer Lopez
Anja Petzold
Katrin Huss
Kimberley Garner
Uta Bresan
Selena Gomez


----------



## Markus 19 (24 Jan. 2019)

Ganz klar helene Fischer


----------



## Markus 19 (30 Jan. 2019)

Fernanda brandao und Helene Fischer


----------



## weazel32 (30 Jan. 2019)

Roxana Vancea  definitiv


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Helene Fischer, Vanessa Mai, Anna Seidel,


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Adriana Lima zwischen 2013-2015. Schön knackig.


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Janina Uhse


----------



## haller (8 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Mai


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Stockl


----------



## Elfman (22 Sep. 2022)

Angeblich hat Enie van de Meiklokjes den geilsten Allerwertesten überhaupt, Bilder, die dies bestätigen sind jedoch scheinbar sehr rar gesät, 
ich hab noch nie eines gesehen.


----------

